# Ronson Jetlite Mod



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

DISCLAIMER: The following is what I did to my own lighter. If you mess with your lighter and it blows up, fries your face, and then your wife and dog leave you because of how disfigured and ugly you are don't pm me and tell me about it. I am not advocating that anyone else do this I am only showing what I did.

This is my Ronson Jetlite that was kindly given to me by Nate (Macke) As a lot of people on puff know this is a great lighter and if you can find one is a great value. The only thing that I didn't like about it was how hard it is to push the button down. I assume it is this way as part of a child safety thing. I did a slight modification to ease the button tension.



After removing a small Phillips screw from the bottom the lighter slipped out of its case. A small flat screwdriver slipped under the spring was able to pop the spring out from under the button.



I took a pair of side cutters and cut just under 1/8" or so from the top of the spring as shown below. I just cut off enough to remove the pretension on the spring. I popped the spring back in making sure the part I cut was pushing against the metal button and not the plastic bottom and put the case back on.



the lighter works like a champ now and my only complaint with it is now gone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Great way to tinker, I like your disclaimer, too. Even though I am disfigured, ugly, old and fat, My wife and dog still keeps hanging around.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Same thing guys in the car scene have been doing for years to get a cheap method of lowering their cars. The ride is crap typically after they cut the coils , but it is largely done for "the look" rather than better handling. 

I like the idea and need to do that mod to my Ronson Jetlights! Thanks for sharing cause sharing is caring :biggrin:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Or you could start working out and building some strength in those little fingers - ?? J/K --- LOL


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Or you could start working out and building some strength in those little fingers - ?? J/K --- LOL


Sorry Shawn but we can't all be big strapping studs like you...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL - LMAO - ROTF - ROTFLMAO = touche` Johnpaul!!!!

PS that pic was befoer I lost 5lbs


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

lol nice Mod.. and funny replies


----------



## Maximon (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait, if I do this my wife might leave me?

I need to get crackin'


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

fot the price the lights cost even if some body tries it and doesn't like it, it will not cost them a fortune to get themselves a new one. great mod, will be trying it out. Thanks


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Reviving an old thread, but I just did this mod too, and it works fantastically!

There's also a helpful video on Youtube about this as well:






The new Ronson has a plastic circle and a side cutout under the Piezo instead of the rubber piece like in the older ones, but it works just the same. It also has a copper piece sitting in there as well, which I have no idea what the functionality is. It work with or without it.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

This mod works great! I have done it to a few lighters in the past. Ronson has a newer version of the lighter that comes in a red and black packaging. They seem a tad more finicky then the older ones that came in the blue packaging. The newer ones also have a weak spring on the gas valve that can be removed. But it doesnt make much of a difference. Only the one on the button really makes a difference.


----------



## RyanSK (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for this mod! I just modified mine using this guide and it fixed the one issue I had with it.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Just FYI . You can throw away the spring under the button that is depressed to ignite the lighter. No need to cut it down in size just scrap it! Its a child proof spring so that little ones without the thumb pressure have no way of fully depressing the button. Unfortunately that "feature" actually impedes some with weak thumb muscles.


----------



## RyanSK (Dec 27, 2012)

Ya, with mine I just tossed the spring and it works fine.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I had toss the spring, move the flame adjustment retainer 1.5 turns to get a good flame, and put a spacer under the assembly between it and the bottom of the case for the lid to close.
I must have gotten the friday or monday built lighter. 
I also did the bleed out of the tank to remove any air and fill with the adjuster on low.
Refilled and works great now!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Just did this, thanks for the info!! The lighter works even better now!!


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Love my Ronsons and I love this mod. I had one that I had to cut the spring and one that I had to remove the spring. Both work great now. :smoke2:


----------

